# Paint for Euro Mount



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

you might wanna try a matte finish modpodge (from any local art store like AC Moore)

...


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

actually he is special it was your first harvest with a bow ,any animal you take with archery gear is earned the hard way.be proud of him and your self


----------



## jephs422 (Sep 3, 2009)

are you wanting to paint it white? or just a matte clear?


----------



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't paint it, buy one of the kits to turn the skull a white. They look so much better


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Modge podge dries clear, so it will do nothing for you. If you paint it, it will look painted. :sad: Purchase some 40 volume (12%) peroxide from a beauty supply store, as well as some Clairol basic white, and mix the two into a paste. Paint it on the bone, wrap in plastic wrap, then wash it off the next day. Your bone will be white, but won't look painted. After whitening, you can seal with the matte modge podge if you wish, or just spray with some satin sealer.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

mtn. archer said:


> actually he is special it was your first harvest with a bow ,any animal you take with archery gear is earned the hard way.be proud of him and your self


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Purchase some 40 volume (12%) peroxide from a beauty supply store, as well as some Clairol basic white, and mix the two into a paste. Paint it on the bone, wrap in plastic wrap, then wash it off the next day. Your bone will be white, but won't look painted.


I will give this a try, I was hoping that there was another alternative because I didn't want the skull to look painted. Thanks.


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Use the bleaching method. You will be much more pleased with it and it is actually quite easy to do. I have yet to see a painted one that looks as good as the bleached ones.


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice deer! 

I use Baquacil oxidizer...its a swimming pool chlorine substitute. Works very well, just soak the skull in it over night and its BRIGHT white the next day. Be careful what you get it on...it will bleach out everything, including the antlers. I touch up my antler bases with some walnut stain.


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks. Do you just use bacquacil or do you dilute it in water?


----------



## jcathunter (Jul 5, 2009)

Wear gloves when using the peroxide. It burns a little and will bleach your hands white as snow.


----------



## lead-head450 (Sep 30, 2009)

I always use hydrogen peroxide from wal-mart. fill a container up with the skull in it until it comes up to the antlers (don't let it touch the antlers). rip an old t-shirt up into small strips (2-3 inches wide). soak the strips and drape them over the rest of the skull. Keep the soaked skull in a pitch dark room for 2 to 3 days. you might have to resoak the fabric strips every day. you will be pleased with the results.


----------

